# Greetings from Florence South Carolina



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ed!


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome ED from Myrtle Beach.


----------



## misslechunker (May 26, 2010)

Not too far from ya' here in Lumberton, NC. Welcome to the site. Joining up has proven to be the most beneficial thing that I have done in my quest to be a better bee keeper. While I only have KTBH's, general Honeybee questions can apply across the board. 
Again, welcome :gh: and enjoy!


----------



## GED (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome !! Ed


----------



## Snakejumper (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome. I've noticed that a lot of memebrs here are from the Carolinas. It must be a great climate for producing honey.


----------



## GED (Mar 16, 2012)

My bees had flowers to work all winter !! They took very few days off.

Ed


----------



## cjisler (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey, Ed. Welcome to the forum. Looks like SC is representing lately.
Carol


----------



## stevedc (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello GED, welcome to the site. I am from florence also. just started with bees this year and this forum has been a great help for this newbee.


----------



## GED (Mar 16, 2012)

We need to get together and share information. My bees are on Sumter St. Don't want to put my number here. Look in the phone book for GE Dixon. 

I installed two hives last year and just installed another last week. Also started building a nuc on Darlington street.

Ed


----------

